# Georgia shows?



## joelsickler (May 22, 2010)

can anyone tell me where and when there are shows in Georgia i live in Columbus


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Are you lookin for ADBA, UKC, AKC, or other sanctioned events? There's always UKC events in Macon and Perry, and I'm sure Atlanta has shows too. I moved from Valdosta to TN last May, but I was always on top of the shows. Good luck in your search! I'll be able to help you out more when I know exactly what you're lookin for!


----------



## joelsickler (May 22, 2010)

i just want to go look at dogs and find a good reputable breeder because in the future im going to purchase a male pitbull the bully type and i just want to go to a bully show check out the dogs and talk to people im not going to breed or anything i just want to get a really good healthy dog for a decent of a price i can to have as a pet i was also thinkin about showing to eventually


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok.. so with that being said, you'll probably be lookin for a UKC or ABKC show... you can check out Redirecting... and click on events and then look for something in your area, or you can type in AMERICAN BULLY KENNEL CLUB Inc. and look for any of their events in your area. Good luck to you in your search! I hope you find all that you're looking for.


----------

